# Another question about setting video card.

## DArtagnan

Hi,

I just asked in here how to setup my ATI video card, i really tried with no success.

I emerged the "media-video/ati-gatos".

I said that ati is instaled ( what to write in modules.autoload? )

Anyway, is there any default video-card driver that will work with MAG monitor?

Thanks for help

----------

## AutoBot

You have support for ati-cards in the kernel, take a look and you will see it.

----------

## DArtagnan

I already did it,

After the compilation ( i changed for ATI support ) and the Linux doesn't want to boot anymore  :Sad: 

Pacman

----------

## generac

in what section of menuconfig do i set the support for ati cards. i believe i did this already, but i want to make sure that i absolutely did it right, because some of those menu items are tricky to find.

----------

## handsomepete

For what it's worth, I had some trouble with the Radeon framebuffer support option (under console drivers).  I know it works for a lot of people, but it caused some really bizarre problems for me.  I'm hoping to try it again tonight.  

You should be selecting your video type under character devices (video types will be near the bottom of the list).

Here's a little tidbit someone did about gentoo kernel compilation (thanks google!).  Of course it's specific to his hardware config, but it can act as a working visual reference for the folks having kernel trouble.

----------

## generac

The <a href='http://dri.sourceforge.net/doc.phtml">dri documentation page</a> said that you don't use the dri option in the kernel, you use the one built into X. However, with the dri on, in the kernel, my video card's module IS loaded when i start x, but windows appear to stay around after i close them (they merge into the background, but are closed) and my computer freezes when playing movies. I'm very frustrated, especially because the ati-gatos page is worthless for documentation, and i have no idea what's wrong. So what is it that i do so X can load the module for my vid card?

----------

## DArtagnan

Edit the file /etc/modules.autoload

Append the module name.

----------

## generac

because modprobe can't find the module. i'll just do what i should have done from the start -start a new thread

----------

